# Northeast Moose



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Anybody get in the lottery for Maine or New Hampshire? Drawings are coming up with Maine being 6/12 and NH on 6/19. Chance of drawing for NR hunters is about 1:81 for Maine and 1:344 in NH. Odds are slim but, as they say, you can't win if you don't play. Being my first year out of the penalty box in Maine my bonus point total is very low but I know a guy who applied on more or less a whim and was drawn the first year. If my math is correct, chances of getting a Michigan elk tag are about 1:170 so drawing a moose tag in Maine might be twice as easy but drawing in NH twice as hard. FM


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Is the application period over for Maine.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

It's over for both states. FM


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Was only able to apply for points this year as my schedule is all booked up for the year. Hopefully (maybe not though!!) I will be able to apply next year IF I don't draw anything out west. Best of luck to you though FM!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

MallardMaster said:


> Was only able to apply for points this year as my schedule is all booked up for the year. Hopefully (maybe not though!!) I will be able to apply next year IF I don't draw anything out west. Best of luck to you though FM!


Thanks. Last time I was drawn I had already booked a Newfoundland hunt. When my name was pulled from the hat for a Montana mountain goat tag, I had already booked an Ontario moose hunt. When I scheduled a deer and antelope hunt for my son's college graduation gift I was drawn for a hard to get Wyoming elk tag. I somehow figured a way to make them all work. This year I was drawn for a limited entry unit in Montana and if drawn out east I will make it work too!

My theory is that with the chances of being drawn so small, I better keep my name in the hat as often as I can and worry about coordinating things later. FM


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

I applied for Maine moose, first time every applying. Drew a Michigan Bull elk with 6 points last year, so figured anything can happen as long as you apply. Hopefully sooner then later i can punch a moose tag!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Forest Meister said:


> Anybody get in the lottery for Maine or New Hampshire? Drawings are coming up with Maine being 6/12 and NH on 6/19. Chance of drawing for NR hunters is about 1:81 for Maine and 1:344 in NH. Odds are slim but, as they say, you can't win if you don't play. Being my first year out of the penalty box in Maine my bonus point total is very low but I know a guy who applied on more or less a whim and was drawn the first year. If my math is correct, chances of getting a Michigan elk tag are about 1:170 so drawing a moose tag in Maine might be twice as easy but drawing in NH twice as hard. FM


I have been applying every year to Maine since 1993. I'm not sure where you are getting your info about 1:81 (maybe you are applying for a cow tag?).

It's a total scam IMO, but I have so many points I keep applying every year, not really thinking it will ever happen (I only do the 10 chance apply $55)

Maine allows you to buy unlimited chances at the moose draw. It's a joke and a total money grab for the state. They know people will spend big money on chances and not many states have Moose, so you can't blame them. I've often thought about dropping the $2,500 to pretty much assure me a tag. At the end it would still be cheaper than Newfoundland.

Guys that draw that tag are buying $2,500 to $3,000 worth of chances, but still no guarantee. I simply can't compete with that, maybe you can.

Now Michigan allows unlimited chances but they call it pure hunt. Doesn’t seem right to me 

I know, I know you can't win if you don't play and people do get lucky. That's why every year I donate my $55.

Good luck


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Hunted Ak 2 times...got 2 moose. 

Have a friend resident in Maine. He has a buddy, an Indian who gets at least 2 tags a year and fills them ever year. Pisses me off.

I have applied about 6 times...never been drawn. I have paid extra of more chances....I stopped


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Cat Power said:


> I have been applying every year to Maine since 1993. I'm not sure where you are getting your info about 1:81 (maybe you are applying for a cow tag?).
> 
> It's a total scam IMO, but I have so many points I keep applying every year, not really thinking it will ever happen (I only do the 10 chance apply $55)
> 
> ...


Got my drawing stats right off the website. If you have been applying "every year since 1993" I find it hard to believe you have not been drawn, you have been in it for 27 years! With Maine's system of incrementally increasing BP accumulation numbers every five years my math says you have about 150 points. How many points do you actually have? When I hunted, nobody in camp had been in the draw for over 17 years, which means that person had only about 1/3 the points you must have. 

BTW, as you probably know, if a couple of years in a row are missed you start over. FM

0 to 5 years = one point per year
5 to 10 years = two points per year
11 to 15 years = three points per year
16+ years = 10 points per year


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Forest Meister said:


> Got my drawing stats right off the website. If you have been applying "every year since 1993" I find it hard to believe you have not been drawn, you have been in it for 27 years!


I could check. But, I'm pretty close to 27 years of applying without a draw for "Bull only".


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Forest Meister said:


> Got my drawing stats right off the website. If you have been applying "every year since 1993" I find it hard to believe you have not been drawn, you have been in it for 27 years! With Maine's system of incrementally increasing BP accumulation numbers every five years my math says you have about 150 points. How many points do you actually have? When I hunted, nobody in camp had been in the draw for over 17 years, which means that person had only about 1/3 the points you must have.
> 
> BTW, as you probably know, if a couple of years in a row are missed you start over. FM
> 
> ...


Believe it


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Nostromo said:


> I could check. But, I'm pretty close to 27 years of applying without a draw for "Bull only".


I've also only applied bull only


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow! With luck like that, don't bother buying lottery tickets. I also always applied for bull only too. Just wondering though, are both you guys only applying for a very limited number of units and for only either the September or October hunt? When I was lucky enough to have my name pulled it was my 5th choice out many that I had listed. 

One of the topics I discuss with my guide in the several days it took to bag Bullwinkle concerned units that might be best to apply for. He outright said to not worry about it, that there are always people willing to trade permits (which is legal in Maine). He had a camp in one of the units bordering Quebec and when either he, his wife, or friends from Montana had been drawn, it did not matter the unit, they always traded permits so they could hunt the area he was familiar with. FM


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Forest Meister said:


> Wow! With luck like that, don't bother buying lottery tickets. I also always applied for bull only too. Just wondering though, are both you guys only applying for a very limited number of units and for only either the September or October hunt? When I was lucky enough to have my name pulled it was my 5th choice out many that I had listed.
> 
> One of the topics I discuss with my guide in the several days it took to bag Bullwinkle concerned units that might be best to apply for. He outright said to not worry about it, that there are always people willing to trade permits (which is legal in Maine). He had a camp in one of the units bordering Quebec and when either he, his wife, or friends from Montana had been drawn, it did not matter the unit, they always traded permits so they could hunt the area he was familiar with. FM


I have stopped buying lotto tickets. lol

I always fill in all the choices I can. But the way I figure it. If I draw a Maine Moose tag this weekend. It's a safe bet the border will be open to Canada soon. Maybe I'll hunt NL and then drop down to Maine on my way home. Ah, retirement.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

How many chances did you buy when you drew the tag?

I buy 10 chances plus I have my points

ive heard of guys buying $2,000 worth of chances. I don’t do that


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Surely you are due to be drawn if your name has been in the hat continually for 28 years. Think positive, this is going to be the year.

I have never bought any of the extra chances and have no idea if any of the several other hunters in camp bought any extras either, although one guy who had drawn three years earlier apparently had such a good time that he bid on one of the auction tags and won. I believe he dropped about $12K, I was told. When my guide told me about him he spoke as though his name should ring a bell, but it didn't. Apparently the guy was some sporting goods muckamuck well known out east. When I win the lotto I'm going to bid on a moose tag every year until I get tired of it, should I live that long. FM


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

You only buy 1 chance? Never heard of anyone doing that.

You must be the luckiest guy on the planet.

I'd wish you good luck Saturday, but you don't need it


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Cat Power said:


> You only buy 1 chance? Never heard of anyone doing that.
> 
> You must be the luckiest guy on the planet.
> 
> I'd wish you good luck Saturday, but you don't need it


You do realize that those extra chances a nonresident only purchase are only good in the year purchased, but the year on year accumulation as stated in post # 9 stay with a person until they are drawn or do not apply for two consecutive years. FM


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Forest Meister said:


> You do realize that those extra chances a nonresident only purchase are only good in the year purchased, but the year on year accumulation as stated in post # 9 stay with a person until they are drawn or do not apply for two consecutive years. FM


Yes of course


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I buy the ten extra as well. I guess we'll see this weekend.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Well??

How did you boys do?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Cat Power said:


> Well??
> 
> How did you boys do?


No luck here. When's your hunt?


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

LOL
Next year is the year. I just know it


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

When we are drawn next year, I'm thinking all three of us should coordinate travel plans. That way when we stop for the night on the way out we can share excitement over dinner. On the way back we can swap embellished tales of the monster that wouldn't give a clear shot! FM


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Forest Meister said:


> When we are drawn next year, I'm thinking all three of us should coordinate travel plans. That way when we stop for the night on the way out we can share excitement over dinner. On the way back we can swap embellished tales of the monster that wouldn't give a clear shot! FM


Let me know if you have room for 1 more. I am taking your advice here and applying regardless of my Wyoming elk hunt next year. YOU told me that it would all work itself out and I would have time to enjoy!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Forest Meister said:


> When we are drawn next year, I'm thinking all three of us should coordinate travel plans. That way when we stop for the night on the way out we can share excitement over dinner. On the way back we can swap embellished tales of the monster that wouldn't give a clear shot! FM


That would be my luck.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

MallardMaster said:


> Let me know if you have room for 1 more. I am taking your advice here and applying regardless of my Wyoming elk hunt next year. YOU told me that it would all work itself out and I would have time to enjoy!


Always room for another. Four pickups is not too large a group, but I just realized I may only be available for the drive out. If not drawn in NH this year I am confident of a twofer next year so might just stay on to hunt birds and eat lobster between seasons. FM


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope all you guys draw next year. It would make for some good reading on here about your hunt


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Doesn't look like anyone from Michigan was drawn in NH but several made the alternate list. FM


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Forest Meister said:


> Doesn't look like anyone from Michigan was drawn in NH but several made the alternate list. FM


It looked like a couple from Chelsea Mi both pulled tags in Maine. One antlered and one antlerless.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Cat Power said:


> I have been applying every year to Maine since 1993. I'm not sure where you are getting your info about 1:81 (maybe you are applying for a cow tag?).
> 
> It's a total scam IMO, but I have so many points I keep applying every year, not really thinking it will ever happen (I only do the 10 chance apply $55)
> 
> ...


From my research the 1:81 is correct for nonresident draw odds for a Bull tag. Good luck to anyone dropping thousands on chances for 1 draw, just go to Newfoundland.

I’ve been putting in for just chances for awhile and I’m at about 50. I’ll be in my early 50’s when I can start applying and will have 80+ chances. I can live with those odds.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Forest Meister said:


> When we are drawn next year, I'm thinking all three of us should coordinate travel plans. That way when we stop for the night on the way out we can share excitement over dinner. On the way back we can swap embellished tales of the monster that wouldn't give a clear shot! FM


OK boys, don't forget to apply.

I just filled mine out.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Cat Power said:


> OK boys, don't forget to apply.
> 
> I just filled mine out.


I'm still eating last years. But good luck!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

7mmsendero said:


> From my research the 1:81 is correct for nonresident draw odds for a Bull tag. Good luck to anyone dropping thousands on chances for 1 draw, just go to Newfoundland.
> 
> I’ve been putting in for just chances for awhile and I’m at about 50. I’ll be in my early 50’s when I can start applying and will have 80+ chances. I can live with those odds.


I have 90 points and never been drawn


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Cat Power said:


> I have 90 points and never been drawn


It should be a matter of time now, odds are in your favor. What do we get 15 chances added per year now?


----------



## Zim5588 (8 mo ago)

Got NR max 110 Cpoints going into this year's Maine lottery. But I'm also listed as sub-permitee on my nephew & step-nephew's applications. They are both residents. Either way I'm just playin with house money, as I drew a New Hampshire permit in 2012 and scored a big 53". If I ever draw Maine, I'll let my step-nephew hunt, and just mentor him.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Zim5588 said:


> Got NR max 110 Cpoints going into this year's Maine lottery. But I'm also listed as sub-permitee on my nephew & step-nephew's applications. They are both residents. Either way I'm just playin with house money, as I drew a New Hampshire permit in 2012 and scored a big 53". If I ever draw Maine, I'll let my step-nephew hunt, and just mentor him.


Very nice Moose!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

7mmsendero said:


> From my research the 1:81 is correct for nonresident draw odds for a Bull tag. Good luck to anyone dropping thousands on chances for 1 draw, just go to Newfoundland.
> 
> I’ve been putting in for just chances for awhile and I’m at about 50. I’ll be in my early 50’s when I can start applying and will have 80+ chances. I can live with those odds.


Another year, same result. I even paid for an extra 10 chances.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Cat Power said:


> Another year, same result. I even paid for an extra 10 chances.


Next year we'll both draw. Then look out moose!


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (10 mo ago)

Why not go to Vermont. I lived there for a while. Lots of mooses. 

You can still apply..closes June 22. Drawing in July.

1 application per non resident. It's only 25$.

If you win. Pm me. I still know guys up there.

Good luck


----------

